# Erstes Türchen!



## RR (1. Dezember 2005)

*Erstes Türchen!*

Zum Anfang eine ganz, ganz einfache Frage.


Wann hat Elvis Geburtstag?


----------



## Dumbi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*

8. Januar 1935


----------



## RR (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*



			
				Dumbi am 01.12.2005 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 8. Januar 1935



Wir haben einen Gewinner für heute!
Gratuliere.


----------



## Dumbi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*



			
				Dumbi am 01.12.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




glückwunsch


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2005 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 01.12.2005 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Elvis ist sowas von tot, dafür gibts nix!


----------



## RR (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 01.12.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.12.2005 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elvis lebt!





Rock ‘n’ Roll-Idol Elvis Presley ist doch nicht tot. Eine 25köpfige ‘Kommission’ ist in Moneta (USA) nach 2½-jähriger Untersuchung zu dieser Ansicht gelangt. Elvis lebe, dürfe sich nur nicht zu erkennen geben. Er verkleide sich, trage falsche Namen und wechsle immer wieder die Wohnsitze, denn –so die sensationellste Erkenntnis der Elvis-Experten– der King ist Top-Geheimagent der US-Regierung. Die ‘Kommission’ war von Phil Aitcheson in Virginia einberufen worden.
Die übrige Welt geht davon aus, daß Elvis am 16. August 1977 in seiner Villa in Memphis tot aufgefunden wurde. Die Fan-Kommission hat andere Thesen: Der Tote war nicht Elvis Presley, sondern ein Vetter seines Managers; in dem Sarg lag eine Wachsfigur; Elvis wurde 1970 von dem damaligen US-Präsidenten Nixon zum Spezialagenten ehrenhalber mit Sonderaufgaben ernannt. (ap)
 ‘Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger’


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Erstes Türchen!*



			
				RR am 01.12.2005 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boneshakerbaby am 01.12.2005 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...als Busfahrer in Texas, ich weiß


----------

